# Documents for MOM



## thwbr (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all, I just arrived in Singapore to work here. My HR has scheduled me to issue EP card by next week. However, I wasn't told that I need to bring the original document of birth certificate and graduation certificate. I also don't know that I need to bring the copy of graduation certificate.

Does MOM need all of them? Since MOM doesn't state them in IPA.


----------



## ErinUS (Nov 20, 2015)

People at my work said the same thing and then I went with color copies of everything and was fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

thwbr said:


> Hi all, I just arrived in Singapore to work here. My HR has scheduled me to issue EP card by next week. However, I wasn't told that I need to bring the original document of birth certificate and graduation certificate. I also don't know that I need to bring the copy of graduation certificate.
> 
> Does MOM need all of them? Since MOM doesn't state them in IPA.


You may be asked documents in original, if needed, and it will be stated in the IPA.

However, just bring them along, unless you have a pressing need to not bring them.


----------

